# H&H Ambassador's Blend



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I got this one in the Chicago Pipe Land sample mix I picked up from Pipe's and Cigars and I was really looking forward to it. I was/am a big fan of light englishes and was looking forward to branching out into the medium, full, and balkan levels 

In the bag this stuff is beautiful. Prominently black, with dark brown and a little bit of light brown sprinkled in and the smell is delicous. Latakia is prominent in the aroma. It packs nice and easy and lit right off and I prepared for the ride... That never came....

Maybe its just me... But I have tried 6 bowls of this so far in different sizes and I have no clue how something that smells SO GOOD can taste so bland. I get really nothing to it. a couple of draws I even checked again to make sure it was lit. I get about half way through the bowl in a ho-hum mood and then just leave it sit and pack something else.

H&H with Russ Oullette have some really good blends but this one is just a rare miss if you ask me. My personal recommendation is skip being an Ambassador and go RIGHT to the House of Lords... THAT is a H&H Blend that I got everything out of and more that I was looking for. 
Mike


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Interesting reviews, Mike. I've got a couple ounces of both from samplers jarred up but haven't tried them yet. I've been avoiding them for now because I like latakia blends in cooler weather. 

Maybe its time to start spiking the remainder of the Ambassadors blend with something you like...like maybe 50/50 Ambassador and House of Lords, especially of HOL gives you "more than you were looking for"?


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Maybe its time to start spiking the remainder of the Ambassadors blend with something you like...


I was going to try some Tambo in the ambassador's and see what that gave me 

The House of Lords really hit the spot though. Rich, thick, smokey... It was exactly what I was looking for. Going to do a couple more bowls before I post a review of it. The one I had today was outside while grilling so I would like to get a couple inside bowls in as well though.

My wife summed it up pretty good when she smelled the smoke though. Wow.. that smells kinda sweet and flowery but not really.. also sour and..hrm not sure but I like that one hehe


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I got into my jar of this last night, after reading your posts. Maybe you got a different batch than I did, but mine was pretty tasty. :dunno:


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> I got into my jar of this last night, after reading your posts. Maybe you got a different batch than I did, but mine was pretty tasty. :dunno:


I am going to slap mine in a jar for a few months and see what happens to it. Hopefully it will pull in more taste then. It smells fantastic just has no taste to me. Glad you're is ticking though now to see what you think of Lords when you crack it open


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

FWIW, mine has been jarred up since January. As you intimate, perhaps yours was put together right before shipping and needs some time to come into its own. I'll let you know how the House of Lords goes. 

I've got a few other heavy latakia blends of theirs to try out as well (Armada, Admiralty and Strike Force). If you don't have these yet and are interested in trying them out, PM me your addy and I'll send you some. :tu


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a long time fan of RussO's blends, and his Larry's Blend is my top Numero Uno or 2 (out of my Top100 Cellar). It's more of a powerhouse for the evening than an all day puff for me. Admiralty, Armada and Ten to Midnight (cake form) are also faves. Victorian Stroll and Namaste are breakfast Lats for me.

Curiously, though Larry's was love at first sight, I couldn't relate to House of Lords, so I jarred it up 2 yrs ago to age. I loved Sunjammer at first, then somehow I got away from it - same experience with Squadron Leader from Samuel Gawith. Mount Marcy caused me to reorder but it somehow bores me. Still trying to understand Strike Force - haven't quite gotten past the thought that cigars are cigars and not a pipe thang.

So when a buddy told me Ambassador was Russ's swing at mirroring Dunhill 965 (a long time favorite in all its forms), I got a pound. It is lighter than DH, and much lighter than C&D's #965 Tuggle Hill, so I treat it as a morning or all-day blend. It is subtler than Larry's or Latbombs like Pirate Kake, Bow Legged Bear, Old Ironsides, Lancer's Slices, Bengal, Penzance and Commonwealth - but those are all end of day jobs for me.

hp
les


----------

